

Merkel Calls Obama: Berlin Suspects US Tapped Chancellor's Phone - susi22
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/merkel-calls-obama-over-suspicions-us-tapped-her-mobile-phone-a-929642.html

======
hannibal5
I must wonder why don't Merkel use phones like CryptoPhone.

[http://www.cryptophone.de/en/background/cryptophone-
technolo...](http://www.cryptophone.de/en/background/cryptophone-
technology/encryption-engine/)

~~~
biafra
She does. I don't remember the exact maker ans model (It is not one from
GSMK).

"...she posed at a technology fair with a secured version of a Blackberry Z10;
on the back of the phone there was a decal of the black eagle that is the
emblem of modern Germany."

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-
politics/wp/2013/10...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-
politics/wp/2013/10/23/obama-assures-merkel-u-s-is-not-eavesdropping-on-her-
calls/)

